# Octagon pier



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Sailcat,sailcat,sailcat,hardhead,sailcat,ladyfish etc. Not a very good day but it was great getting out anyway.Last year at this time there was plenty of bait ( LY's ) and I was tearing up the spanish. This year it is not so.I hope to see lots of bait and spanish soon.
There was plenty of pinfish but only got some LY's an hour before I left.


----------



## itsfunkadelic87 (Jan 15, 2010)

*important for all boaters who have not been informed already*

i am sure by now most if not all of the local fisherman have noticed the oil on the pilons around the bridges lately. today july 3rd around noonish we spotted large slicks of oil mixed with oxygen bubbles or pollen on the surface of the water in the 3 mile bay and noticed that all of our bait was covered in oil residue and dying fast despite we had a filtering system for fresh water the only thing in the bucket around the inside diameter was oil film the boom i looked at today is not enough to keep this oil from coming in and killing the wildlife and healthy vegitation along the grass beds around the area. this was a total devestating site to see today along with the few pelicans that we usually feed when we go fishing most of which were really dirty and looked like they had oil on them. if you go to the 3 mile boat ramp at the trussels you can see very light oil film on the surface of the water washing up on the beach and little black particles of tar in the sand the size of a pencil tip already. this really hurts me along with everyone else who depends on fish for a living and those of us who do it recreationally such as myself and my family for fun, from what all i saw today it made me want to just throw all of my fishing gear in the water and say im done! it almost feels like you are attending your mothers funeral... we decided to just pack it up and go home because it made us sick to our stomaches literally to see how dead the bay was other than pods of bait in certain areas around the shallows. they dont have any boom protecting the grassbeds inside bayou taxar which really infuriated me but what infuriates me the most is seeing places where the boom is placed and there is still oil film getting under the boom and into the grass. go see for yourself and feel the grass it doesn't feel normal and it smells like oil already. feel free to reply t me via email if you like at [email protected] my name is kyle


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Where is the Octagon pier? Not that I'm looking for another place to fish, you may have noticed how much I LOVE Fort Pickens pier! We haven't had any luck catching Spanish at it as well. At least ya got out there and got your hooks wet! Thanks for the report!

itsfunkadelic87, Thanks for the detailed report. It is heart-breaking that some oil is in the bay, didn't realize it was that much.


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Gulflady said:


> Where is the Octagon pier? Not that I'm looking for another place to fish, you may have noticed how much I LOVE Fort Pickens pier! We haven't had any luck catching Spanish at it as well. At least ya got out there and got your hooks wet! Thanks for the report!
> 
> itsfunkadelic87, Thanks for the detailed report. It is heart-breaking that some oil is in the bay, didn't realize it was that much.


The octagon pier is that little wooden pier across fron the Bob Sikes bridge.
I fished the bridge and the pier again yesterday.Got a nice flounder off the bridge but just cats again off that pier. I may see you at Pickens pier if the fishing doesn't pick up at Sikes soon.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Ahhh, thanks and would be nice ta meet ya and swap out some fishing tactics, hehe! We took a break from the Fort Pickens' pier today and fished at Navarre's pier. Posting a report now.


----------

